# Riviera Beach and Spa?



## sandesurf (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi,
  Wondering if there are any Riviera Beach and Spa owners here. Not MGV, but ONLY Riviera Beach. 
   Just wondering how your ownership works. Is this a point based ownership, as Palm Canyon? If you own a 2 bd. do you have to use your whole week as a 2 bd.? Am I making sense?  
Thanks!


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 3, 2008)

Almost all the old Pacific Monarch resorts worked on points. So if you owned R. B&S you'd get points to use during your season. ( it has 2 seasons -summer and the rest of the year)  You could use your points to get a 1 bd with ocean view or 2 bd no view. 

The biggest draw back to Riviera Beach was they did a lottery for which week you got. So in Oct or Nov you'd send in a page with your 1,2 & 3 choices of weeks you want, then the management would hold a lottery to see what week you got. It sucked!! And it was why I converted to MGV points. 

I've heard that they are doing away with the lottery reservation system but not sure if they have or if they really are going to .

Hope that helps.


----------



## rseaman30 (Jun 3, 2008)

*I own at RB&S. So far, I love it.*

I don't believe that Riviera Beach & Spa is a points based system.  In general, you own a float week (either annual or biannual) during prime season (week 22-39 plus 5 holidays) or high season (week 40 to 21 excluding 5 holidays).  Phase 1 has four plans : a) Riviera Limited, 2nd best  b) Riviera Premier, best c) Riviera Preferred and d) Riviera, worst.   Phase 2 has six plans: a) Riviera Sunset Prime, best b) Riviera Surfcrest Prime  c) Riviera Sea Breaze Prime, 2nd best d) Riviera Sunset High  e) Riviera Surfcrest High, worst f) Riviera Sea Breaze High.  

In general, the week can not be broken up.
If you instead sign up with Monarch Grand Vacations, that is a points system and you can break up your week.  However, MGV is not technically part of Riviera Beach & Spa.  Use of RB&S through MGV is possible, but very limited.

Hope that helps.

Let me know.
rs


----------



## Quimby4 (Jun 4, 2008)

I own bi-annual Sea Breeze HIgh at Riviera Beach Spa Resort.  What a little gem it is.  I just purchased and traded it in 2007 so I am still  new to it.  I do not have Monarch Grand Vacation Points.  

My understanding that on Jan 2nd they send out reservation requests that you have to mail back by Feb. 28th. for your week selection for the current year, which runs June 1-May 31st following year, not a calendar year.  I can select a 1 bedroom ocean bedroom or a 2 bedroom non-ocean view on my request.  Then by April 1st confirmations are sent out for the week you were assigned.  

I have called to try to change weeks but have been told they are always 100% sold out so changing is not available.

I have not been to the property but hope to visit this summer.  
I did get an AC for my 2007 deposit and a great trade.


----------



## sandesurf (Jun 4, 2008)

Thank you all for your replies. We are MGV owners and have stayed at this property several times. The rooms are just "okay" but the location is fantastic! Very interesting about all those different seasons and something to keep in mind.


----------



## sandesurf (Jun 4, 2008)

rseaman30 said:


> I don't believe that Riviera Beach & Spa is a points based system.  In general, you own a float week (either annual or biannual) during prime season (week 22-39 plus 5 holidays) or high season (week 40 to 21 excluding 5 holidays).  Phase 1 has four plans : a) Riviera Limited, 2nd best  b) Riviera Premier, best c) Riviera Preferred and d) Riviera, worst.   Phase 2 has six plans: a) Riviera Sunset Prime, best b) Riviera Surfcrest Prime  c) Riviera Sea Breaze Prime, 2nd best d) Riviera Sunset High  e) Riviera Surfcrest High, worst f) Riviera Sea Breaze High.
> 
> In general, the week can not be broken up.
> If you instead sign up with Monarch Grand Vacations, that is a points system and you can break up your week.  However, MGV is not technically part of Riviera Beach & Spa.  Use of RB&S through MGV is possible, but very limited.
> ...



Hi again, just wondering what exactly is Riviera Sea Breeze Prime and why is it 2nd best?
Thanks, I just sent you an e-mail also.
Elena


----------



## rseaman30 (Jun 4, 2008)

*It's only my opinion.*

Hello Elena:

About it being second best, that is only my opinion.  It really depends on the owners particular circumstances.  The description of the various units are as follows:  See if you agree.
Conditions: Since you are asking about the Sea Breeze Prime plan, then we are talking about Phase 2.  I've already defined the difference between the seasons, Prime and High, in a comment above.  Here goes.
a) Riviera Sunset Prime, best,  This is a 2 bedroom unit that faces the ocean (views of the ocean vary greatly) during Prime season.  Maintenance fee is for a 2 bedroom unit.
b) Riviera Surfcrest Prime, This is a 1 bedroom unit that faces the ocean during Prime season. Maintenance fee is for a 1 bedroom unit.
c) Riviera Sea Breaze Prime, 2nd best,  This is a choice between a 1 bedroom unit that faces the ocean or a 2 bedroom unit that faces the hill (behind the resort) during Prime season.  Maintenance fee is for half of a 1 bedroom unit + half of a 2 bedroom unit.  I feel that this is the second best plan, but it is debatable.  
d, e, and f are as above only during High season.

What is your thought?

Phase 1 plans are a bit harder to define.

Hope this helps,
rs.


----------



## sandesurf (Jun 4, 2008)

rseaman30 said:


> Hello Elena:
> 
> Maintenance fee is for half of a 1 bedroom unit + half of a 2 bedroom unit.  I feel that this is the second best plan, but it is debatable.
> d, e, and f are as above only during High season.
> ...



Thank you for explaining. I'm pretty sure I've got it now. Don't need to know about phase one but are the maitenence fees reasonable when billed in that way? (1/2 of 2bd. PLUS 1/2 of 1bd.?)
Thanks again!


----------



## xyl22xya (Jun 4, 2008)

If you think you understand it then we need to make it more confusing by adding in Riveria Shores - part of the same complex but with its own set of rules!


----------



## sandesurf (Jun 4, 2008)

xyl22xya said:


> If you think you understand it then we need to make it more confusing by adding in Riveria Shores - part of the same complex but with its own set of rules!



LOL, yes, I can imagine you could throw me for a loop but I've "been around" awhile!


----------



## Quimby4 (Jun 4, 2008)

My maintenance fees are $283.46 every year for odd year usage.  Basically $566.92 per year of usage.

So are you going to be purchasing?  I look forward to seeing the resort this summer.


----------



## rseaman30 (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm paying $303 per year for my bi-annual Sunset Prime unit.  However, this does not include property taxes.  Orange County has been pretty fair on my timeshare property taxes, in general.


----------



## sandesurf (Jun 5, 2008)

Quimby4 said:


> So are you going to be purchasing?  I look forward to seeing the resort this summer.



I'll get back to you on that one.  
Thanks for the info.!


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 5, 2008)

Personally, if you need only a one bedroom, I'd look into buying at Riviera Shores and not the Beach. It is a much nicer resort. You must use the pools next store at the Beach, but that no big deal. But for some reason it lower rated than the Beach. (likely due to the terrible 2 bedroom views). 

Also all owners at RS, are floating 1-52. So you have a chance of getting anytime of the year including summer. And they have a regular reservation system. Call 12 months before travel if it's free, it yours! None of the silly lottery reservation system the Beach does.


----------

